# NaeKid's Seven Layer Dip



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Vance's Seven Layer Dip

*Base ingredients:*
250g (Small brick) UltraLite Cream Cheeze (Phili)
250g (Small container) UltraLite Sour Cream
Use left-over container from SourCream and fill with UltraLight MiracleWhip Dressing

*Directions for base:*
Place base ingredients into container that will become the serving container and use hand-blender to mix everything up very (VERY) well. Use rubber-spatula to level-off base ingredients and to scrape-off edge of container.

*First layer:*

2 small jars of Hot or MediumHot Salsa or use one large jar of Hot or MediumHot Salsa. Use enough salsa that you cannot easily see the white-base below the salsa. Use metal TableSpoon to level-out the salsa evenly.

_*Second layer:*_

1 package of TexMex 3-cheeze mix - spread evenly over the salsa

*Final layers:*

1 Green BellPepper diced and spread out over salsa
1 Yellow BellPepper diced and spread out over salsa
1 Red BellPepper diced and spread out over salsa
3 to 5 green-onions sliced and spread out over BellPeppers - slice into the white-base of the onion but do not serve the "hair" of the onion with the dip-mix.

Cover and place in fridge (or outside on a snow-covered deck) to chill / set for approx. 2 hours prior to serving. (You can serve right away if you wish).

Serve with bowl of "Old Dutch" MiniRound Tortilla chips on the side.

Approx. preparations time is 1/2hr (includes time for blending base to washing peppers and onion prior to slicing and dicing).

:bullit: *Note:*_ I have found that if the whole container is not finished off in the first night (rare!), it can stay good for upto three days if covered and kept in the fridge or outside in a cooler on the deck in the winter snows._

:bullit: *Final SideNote:* There are many variations of my recipe, some calling for shrimp or Jalapeño or a wide variety of other stuff. I have found my mix to be very well-recieved hundreds of times and have rarely brought home leftovers. An alternative to using Tortilla chips is to use VegiThins and for the meat-eaters who cannot stomach the thought of eating something without meat, place a dish with smoked ham near the chips for them to make a ham / chip / dip sandwich


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry NaeKid ... I like peppers but they don't like me ...:gaah:

Sounds like a great recipe ... till you come to the peppers ( no matter the color )

... thanks for posting!


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Yum..........!


----------

